# 301Bq



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Planning to order a 301BQ in January and need your thoughts on these accessories:

Slide out Awnings: 2 major mfg, Dometic and Carefree of Colorado, any quality differences between them? Both offer upgrades that include anti-billowing and aluminium case to protect the awning when traveling. Any thoughts?

Power Vent Fan: Considering MaxxFan with Remote. Are there similar units I should consider.

Thank you in advance for your comments


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

DFG said:


> Planning to order a 301BQ in January and need your thoughts on these accessories:
> 
> Slide out Awnings: 2 major mfg, Dometic and Carefree of Colorado, any quality differences between them? Both offer upgrades that include anti-billowing and aluminium case to protect the awning when traveling. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I think both are of comparable quality. We have the Dometic slide toppers with the aluminum weather guard. I had replaced the original main awning on our old Outback with the Dometic, and I liked how the weather guard completely enclosed the vinyl. The Carefree looks better and is more aerodynamic, but the awning isn't completely covered by the case when closed. I had the dealer install a MaxxFan with remote before we took delivery and we really like it. Set it and forget it. With the new, taller "vaulted" ceiling on the 301BQ, those who stand around five feet tall can't quite reach the controls without a stepstool. The remote is mounted on the wall and even our shorties can reach it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Planning to order a 301BQ in January and need your thoughts on these accessories:
> 
> Slide out Awnings: 2 major mfg, Dometic and Carefree of Colorado, any quality differences between them? Both offer upgrades that include anti-billowing and aluminium case to protect the awning when traveling. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I think both are of comparable quality. We have the Dometic slide toppers with the aluminum weather guard. I had replaced the original main awning on our old Outback with the Dometic, and I liked how the weather guard completely enclosed the vinyl. The Carefree looks better and is more aerodynamic, but the awning isn't completely covered by the case when closed. I had the dealer install a MaxxFan with remote before we took delivery and we really like it. Set it and forget it. With the new, taller "vaulted" ceiling on the 301BQ, those who stand around five feet tall can't quite reach the controls without a stepstool. The remote is mounted on the wall and even our shorties can reach it.
[/quote]

We also got a MaxxAir fan installed, but not remote controlled. You are correct, DW cannot reach the control due to the vaulted ceilings. Would go with the remote controlled unit if I could do it again.

We have a Dometic awning, I am not happy with it. It does not roll up straight or close correctly. I am going to file a claim with Keystone.

Also upgrade to the 15k BTU AC, you won't regret it.

DAN


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

DFG said:


> Planning to order a 301BQ in January and need your thoughts on these accessories:
> 
> Slide out Awnings: 2 major mfg, Dometic and Carefree of Colorado, any quality differences between them? Both offer upgrades that include anti-billowing and aluminium case to protect the awning when traveling. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Around here most of the dealers recomend an A/E or Dometic Awning/slidetopper, over the Carefree of Colorado. They claim they have fewer issues with the A&E/Dometic (same company if I'm correct). How true this is I don't know. I had the A&E/Dometic full cover slidetoppers installed this last summer. They have a full colored aluminum case the slidetopper fabric retracts into. looks real clean and protects the fabric, but is more expensive than the basic topper or topper with alumiguard. I find the slidetopper to be most valuable when parked under pine/fir trees, the needles really make a mess and needed to be cleaned off before I got the slidetopper in order for the slide to seal. So far I'm very happy with the Dometic slidetopper and awning on my trailer. The dealer did need to adjust the awning to get it to roll up evenly, but since that was done it's worked fine.

And yup, upgrade to the 15K A/C if at all possible. A trailer this size is pretty marginal with only 1 A/C. Our 295RE A/C can handle the heat but an extra 1500BTU would be nice. I checked all the airways on ours, sealed all the small leaks in the duct and vent exits, opened up the plenum to ducting as much as possible, and added two more vents in the Living area, 1 more in the bathroom and 1 more in the Bedroom. Made a big difference, but it still takes a long time to cool it down when it is in the hot sun.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I do plan on ordering the 15K AC unit. I live in Ohio and the 301BQ's are out of stock at all dealers. When someone has time could they post the approx slide widths so I can price the awnings? Thanks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

DFG said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do plan on ordering the 15K AC unit. I live in Ohio and the 301BQ's are out of stock at all dealers. When someone has time could they post the approx slide widths so I can price the awnings? Thanks


Holman RV has three 2012 301BQ's listed on their website. We bought our 301BQ from them and were generally satisfied with the experience. You will not be able to beat the price from Holman. When we bought our 301BQ from Holman, they had numerous units that were scheduled to be delivered and we were able to customize and upgrade, including the 15k BTU AC. You might want to give them a call.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Holman gets their trailers within a day or two of birth from Keystone. I've been noticing in the last week or so that they're loading up on the new "Hershey Helmet" 2012 model, and just started to get 301BQ's. They currently have one "Truffle" and one "Moonlight" decor scheme in stock, with "Teak" on the way. Teak just looks like a trumped up "Truffle" to me, with a leather sofa. I don't mind the new cabinetry and flooring, but I just can't get past the goofy new front cap. Kinda glad we bought when we did, because I think for me that would have been a deal buster.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Holman inventory update. The last time I checked was about 7 days ago and no 301BQ's were in stock.

We visted Holman's in July and was impressed with the 301BQ and was pleased with the sales person (Bill Leonard) low key approach. We spent 4 hrs looking at various trailers and kept going back to the 301BQ. In addition I live about 2+ hours from the dealership and like the idea spending the night in the trailer and having items addressed in the morning.

Besides interior colors the only factory option I'm aware of is the 15k AC (plan to order). Slide out awnings, maxxfan, power tongue jack and etc I plan on having Holman's installing. Any insight you can provide on their accessory pricing and quality of their service department workmanship would be appreciated.

With the 301's back in stock I will be scheduling a trip to Holman's after Thanksgiving.

Once again I appreciate everyone's feed back.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

From what others have posted, it sounds like Holman has good pricing on accessories and installation. I had our dealer install the Maxxfan and slide awnings, but did the tongue jack myself. It's literally a 10 minute job, and I did it in the dealer's parking lot. Make sure you ask the dealer to run the wires for the Maxxfan to the distribution panel, and not tap into the closest light fixture for power. Our technician removed one of the bathroom walls and fished the wire through there, then over to the panel. We paid a little more on labor, but we don't have to turn the overhead light switch on just to run the fan.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> From what others have posted, it sounds like Holman has good pricing on accessories and installation. I had our dealer install the Maxxfan and slide awnings, but did the tongue jack myself. It's literally a 10 minute job, and I did it in the dealer's parking lot. Make sure you ask the dealer to run the wires for the Maxxfan to the distribution panel, and not tap into the closest light fixture for power. Our technician removed one of the bathroom walls and fished the wire through there, then over to the panel. We paid a little more on labor, but we don't have to turn the overhead light switch on just to run the fan.


We had our Maxxfan installed at Holman's and they did just as you indicated, tapped off of the nearest light fixture. Not too big of a deal, but if you can get it directly fed from the panel, much better.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

DFG said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do plan on ordering the 15K AC unit. I live in Ohio and the 301BQ's are out of stock at all dealers. When someone has time could they post the approx slide widths so I can price the awnings? Thanks


The large slide is 154-1/2" from flange edge to edge, and the box is 147-1/2" (the flanges are 3-1/2"). The bedroom slide is 78-1/2" from flange edge to edge, with the box being 71-1/2". The slide awning should be wide enough to cover the box, with maybe a couple inches extra on each side for good measure.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do plan on ordering the 15K AC unit. I live in Ohio and the 301BQ's are out of stock at all dealers. When someone has time could they post the approx slide widths so I can price the awnings? Thanks


The large slide is 154-1/2" from flange edge to edge, and the box is 147-1/2" (the flanges are 3-1/2"). The bedroom slide is 78-1/2" from flange edge to edge, with the box being 71-1/2". The slide awning should be wide enough to cover the box, with maybe a couple inches extra on each side for good measure.
[/quote]

Thank you for the slide out measurements. BTW when they installed your maxxfan do you recall the number of labors hours billed to fish the wire and install fan.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

DFG said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do plan on ordering the 15K AC unit. I live in Ohio and the 301BQ's are out of stock at all dealers. When someone has time could they post the approx slide widths so I can price the awnings? Thanks


The large slide is 154-1/2" from flange edge to edge, and the box is 147-1/2" (the flanges are 3-1/2"). The bedroom slide is 78-1/2" from flange edge to edge, with the box being 71-1/2". The slide awning should be wide enough to cover the box, with maybe a couple inches extra on each side for good measure.
[/quote]

Thank you for the slide out measurements. BTW when they installed your maxxfan do you recall the number of labors hours billed to fish the wire and install fan.
[/quote]
I think it was 2 hours for the fan and 3 for the slide toppers. Probably a little generous, but what can you do?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When we had slide out awnings installed they charged us 1 hour per.... 4 hours total. Ours are Colorado brand. We have had no problem with them.


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

We going to pickup a 301bq next weekend at holmans. We ordered it with the teak interior and the 15k a/c. We've missed not being able to camp since we lost the 250rs to a tornado in september. We came out pretty good with the insurance company settlement. Fortunately we had replacement coverage. This will be our second purchase from holmans. We've been working with Luke Holman this time around.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

atlantadave said:


> We going to pickup a 301bq next weekend at holmans. We ordered it with the teak interior and the 15k a/c. We've missed not being able to camp since we lost the 250rs to a tornado in september. We came out pretty good with the insurance company settlement. Fortunately we had replacement coverage. This will be our second purchase from holmans. We've been working with Luke Holman this time around.


Your trailer must be the 301 in Teak that hasn't arrived yet at Holman (stock #26974). I've been waiting for that one to show up on the web site, just to see what the new decor looks like.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

atlantadave said:


> We going to pickup a 301bq next weekend at holmans. We ordered it with the teak interior and the 15k a/c. We've missed not being able to camp since we lost the 250rs to a tornado in september. We came out pretty good with the insurance company settlement. Fortunately we had replacement coverage. This will be our second purchase from holmans. We've been working with Luke Holman this time around.


Congratulations on the new trailer and have a safe trip next weekend. If you don't mind me asking did you purchase any options from Holman's?


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> We going to pickup a 301bq next weekend at holmans. We ordered it with the teak interior and the 15k a/c. We've missed not being able to camp since we lost the 250rs to a tornado in september. We came out pretty good with the insurance company settlement. Fortunately we had replacement coverage. This will be our second purchase from holmans. We've been working with Luke Holman this time around.


Your trailer must be the 301 in Teak that hasn't arrived yet at Holman (stock #26974). I've been waiting for that one to show up on the web site, just to see what the new decor looks like.
[/quote]

Actually it's been on the lot but I'm told in the back. It's not listed on the website. They've had it for a week. We 're visiting my wife's mother in Madison wi this week and will swing by holmans on our way back down south next weekend.


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

DFG said:


> We going to pickup a 301bq next weekend at holmans. We ordered it with the teak interior and the 15k a/c. We've missed not being able to camp since we lost the 250rs to a tornado in september. We came out pretty good with the insurance company settlement. Fortunately we had replacement coverage. This will be our second purchase from holmans. We've been working with Luke Holman this time around.


Congratulations on the new trailer and have a safe trip next weekend. If you don't mind me asking did you purchase any options from Holman's?
[/quote]

We upgraded the ac to the 15k and put another maxair over the bathroom vent. They are also going to setup my husky hitch system which I bought with the other camper last year. I bought an electric jack to put on - probably put this on myself.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

One accessory my wife would like is to add a "lend-a-hand" grab rail to the rear entrance door. Is there sufficent space between the door and awning to istall and or use when the awning open? Is there aother option I should consider?

Going to Holman's Saturday (12/10) to look at the 301 BQ one last time before we order. The new teak interior has caught my wife's attention, should be an interesting trip.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

There's no room to install a handle or rail for the rear door, other than what's already there. The awning arm would get in the way of a folding rail, so Keystone just has a plastic grab handle.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Went to Holmsan's today to take another look at the 301BQ.........confirmed this is the one we wanted and placed our order for April '12 delivery. Factory options include a 15K BTU AC and teak interior. Dealer installed options will be finalized after the trailer is delivered to Holman's.

Also "Thank You" to the Outbackers.Com members for their insight and suggestions.

Dick Bailey
Hilliard, Ohio


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've noticed that some of the new models have what looks like little LED night lights on the wall in a couple of spots. Does the new 301 have those?


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

The 301Bq's we looked at Saturday did not have led interior lights. We did not look at the other Outback models but I would guess if they are being installed now the led lights will show up in the 301BQ this sping.


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

DFG said:


> The 301Bq's we looked at Saturday did not have led interior lights. We did not look at the other Outback models but I would guess if they are being installed now the led lights will show up in the 301BQ this sping.


Ours did have the LED lights. I had to ask what these were during the walk through. Wife loved them.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

atlantadave said:


> The 301Bq's we looked at Saturday did not have led interior lights. We did not look at the other Outback models but I would guess if they are being installed now the led lights will show up in the 301BQ this sping.


Ours did have the LED lights. I had to ask what these were during the walk through. Wife loved them.
[/quote]
That must be what the additional switch is for, just above the interior, porch & security light panel? You'll have to forgive me, but I'm obsessed with all things 301BQ


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

atlantadave said:


> The 301Bq's we looked at Saturday did not have led interior lights. We did not look at the other Outback models but I would guess if they are being installed now the led lights will show up in the 301BQ this sping.


Ours did have the LED lights. I had to ask what these were during the walk through. Wife loved them.
[/quote]

If your 301BQ has it the 301BQ I looked at Holman's last week had to have it. The trailer had no power but nothing caught my attention. Where are the LED lights?


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

On our 280, they're floor lights, low on the wall.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

DFG said:


> The 301Bq's we looked at Saturday did not have led interior lights. We did not look at the other Outback models but I would guess if they are being installed now the led lights will show up in the 301BQ this sping.


Ours did have the LED lights. I had to ask what these were during the walk through. Wife loved them.
[/quote]

If your 301BQ has it the 301BQ I looked at Holman's last week had to have it. The trailer had no power but nothing caught my attention. Where are the LED lights?
[/quote]
You can see the little lights (near the bathroom & entry doors) in this photo from Keystone's web site:


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't see the need for a nightlight...the light that come off the stereo is plenty. Sometimes at night I think the kids might have left a light on in the bunk house.


----------

